# basta così?



## tigerstripedcat

basta cosi? = is that it?   ?


Like at a supermarket.  Can it be used in other sentences, like, "He made $100, but that's it?"


----------



## Alfry

the only thing I can think of is
ha ricavato 100 dollari, tutto li / non di più....


----------



## tigerstripedcat

Here in Padova, everytime I go to this market, the lady says, "basta cosi?"  I'm wondering what that means.


----------



## Alfry

in this case 
anything else?
what else?


----------



## lsp

tigerstripedcat said:
			
		

> Here in Padova, everytime I go to this market, the lady says, "basta cosi?" I'm wondering what that means.


Here you often hear, "Will that be all?" It's the same thing!


----------



## leenico

I wonder what the context is? To me it sounds as if she is saying "enough of this."


----------



## Silvia

The context is you are in a grocery shop or at the grocer's, you ask for some cheese, and then some olives... the clerk will ask "basta così?" (Is that all? lsp explained it very well). But, that would be too simple  Depending on the tone of the question it could also mean "is it good like this?". For example, when you ask for some cheese, the clerk will usually show you the slice he/she's cutting to have your approval: basta così? or va bene così? both sentences have the same intonation.


----------



## tigerstripedcat

lsp said:
			
		

> Here you often hear, "Will that be all?" It's the same thing!



Yes, that was the question.


----------



## virgilio

In shops I have usually heard "Va bene così?" in the sense of "Will that be all?"

Virgilio


----------



## 'sya

virgilio said:


> In shops I have usually heard "Va bene così?" in the sense of "Will that be all?"
> 
> Virgilio


 
Yes, in shops people use to say "basta?", "a posto così" etc and those mean something like "enough?".


----------



## clmiller

Basta cosi! means "So that is enough!"


----------



## golfogabella

When you've finished ordering a selection of items in a shop and you want to say "that's it" or "that's all" in response to the shopkeeper's "Altro?", is it OK to say "Basta cosi" or is that a bit abrupt. What other terms are there ?


----------



## elfa

golfogabella said:


> When you've finished ordering a selection of items in a shop and you want to say "that's it" or "that's all" in response to the shopkeeper's "Altro?", is it OK to say "Basta cosi" or is that a bit abrupt. What other terms are there ?



I've always understood "Basta così" to be perfectly polite and use it often. 

Let's see what other expressions natives use...


----------



## f2design

It's ok...You can just add: "Basta così, grazie"

a quick answer to "Altro?", can be: "No, grazie". I suggest to use always "grazie" at the end of an answer...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Another possibility is of course "Nient'altro, grazie".
Now something curious: I live in a place where the normal (sic) answer is ..... "Altro".


----------



## f2design

"Altro" in slang meas "Nient'altro"...without mentioning the world "niente". A double positive statement represents a negative answer.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

f2,
è vero che "altro", da solo, è forma ellittica per "Nient'altro". 
Io volevo solo fare sorridere sulla stranezza dello scambio: 
A-"Altro?"
B-"Altro"
che si sente nei nostri negozi.
Quello che non ho capito invece è la faccenda della doppia affermazione che crea una negazione. Dov'è il "double positive statement"?


----------



## f2design

altro+altro


----------



## Astropolyp

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Another possibility is of course "Nient'altro, grazie".
> Now something curious: I live in a place where the normal (sic) answer is ..... "Altro".



I don't know where Giorgio Spizzi is from, but in Tuscany "altro" is the usual answer.


----------



## Igor89

Buongiorno a tutti, 
Non ho capito una cosa nella discussione. Sembra che a livello interrogativo sia possibile usare sia "that's it?"che "is that it?". Quale è corretta? Entrambe? E più usata? 
Grazie


----------



## rrose17

Igor89 said:


> Sembra che a livello interrogativo sia possibile usare sia "that's it?"che "is that it?". Quale è corretta? Entrambe? E più usata?


It certainly makes sense, only I'd expect something more like "Anything else?" or "Will that be all?" to which you might very well reply "No, that's it, thanks". "Is that it?" is definitely not wrong just sounds a little abrupt from someone serving you, like they're in a hurry and there a lot of other people to serve.


----------



## Igor89

Thanks!
What about to use "that's it?" without inversion?


----------



## rrose17

Yes. I'd say it's used very often. I would understand it in the context of someone serving you if there were a long line of people behind you. If you were the only customer, it's not rude but certainly not very friendly. Others might disagree, of course.


----------



## Igor89

rrose17 said:


> Yes. I'd say it's used very often. I would understand it in the context of someone serving you if there were a long line of people behind you. If you were the only customer, it's not rude but certainly not very friendly. Others might disagree, of course.


Without inversion?


----------



## rrose17

Igor89 said:


> Without inversion?


Same.


----------



## Igor89

rrose17 said:


> Same.


Is it used in the same way (in a interrogative clause) both versions (direct and inverted)? Is there any difference?


----------



## rrose17

Not to me. You might also here "that it?" with the word "is" dropped completely.


----------



## Igor89

So, there is no difference, if I have well understood, isn't it?

And why, in this case, is there no need to do an inversion?


----------



## metazoan

The question "That's it?" might be a bit dangerous to try, because different inflections give it different meanings, although the context may sort them out:
It could be asked by the shopkeeper as in @rrose's somewhat innocuous "Do you want anything else?".
It could be asked by a dissatisfied customer to mean "That's not enough; I was expecting more".
After an argument it might even mean "Is our relationship finished?"


----------



## Igor89

metazoan said:


> The question "That's it?" might be a bit dangerous to try, because different inflections give it different meanings, although the context may sort them out:
> It could be asked by the shopkeeper as in @rrose's somewhat innocuous "Do you want anything else?".
> It could be asked by a dissatisfied customer to mean "That's not enough; I was expecting more".
> After an argument it might even mean "Is our relationship finished?"


Very very interesting. Do you note any difference between these questions "that's it?" and "is that it?"?

I mean in the common use


----------

